# Dauphine Libere



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Prologue today.

Who'll take the leader's jersey today?

I'm not picking anyone yet coz I don't know who else is riding.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

Brett Lancaster or Dmytro Grabovskyy, Or any one of three High road riders man thats a strong tt team.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Thor.


----------



## Patti (May 20, 2008)

uzziefly said:


> Prologue today.
> 
> Who'll take the leader's jersey today?
> 
> I'm not picking anyone yet coz I don't know who else is riding.


It's a good sprinter's stage and there aren't many good sprinters in the race. So I think I'll have to go with Thor Hushovd for the prologue.

Btw, http://cyclingfans.com/ has posted today's start order and times. So you can see who's riding there, uzziefly.

Patti


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks Patti. I was thinking Hushovd too but Levi took it!!

Oooooh yeah!!!


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Live feed:

http://criterium.ledauphine.com/criterium08/en/direct.php


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

rogger said:


> Live feed:
> 
> http://criterium.ledauphine.com/criterium08/en/direct.php


I watched the prologue. On tv.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> I watched the prologue. On tv.


The prologue is the only stage not televized by Sporza, the rest is on live without commercial breaks.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

rogger said:


> The prologue is the only stage not televized by Sporza, the rest is on live without commercial breaks.


Yabbut you missed the prologue nonetheless! 

They listed the start time later than it did though so I missed part of it.

Then again, I was switching channels from the Dauphine, the Euro 2008 soccer match and Formula 1's Montreal Grand Prix!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

ok so where are all the peeps who were bashing Levi for "disappearing" during the Giro?


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Crap, Thor lost by 1 second.

Levi disappeared in the Giro because he had no reason to push it in the race, knowing that his A-race (along with the rest of astana) was the Dauphine.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

For whatever reason Levi didn't do well at the Giro, everyone can and should just can it now regarding his form as he clearly has the legs today. Let the next ITT speak further as they head into the mountains after that.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Did you see where Craig Lewis finished? He was in 11th ahead of Hincapie and Horner. That's an awesome ride for the kid.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Yikes, today Valv outsprinted Thor??!!


----------



## gray8110 (Dec 11, 2001)

AJL said:


> Yikes, today Valv outsprinted Thor??!!


Not that surprising - it was an uphill drag race sprint which is really Valverde's specialty.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks, I didn't see the profile.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

gray8110 said:


> Not that surprising - it was an uphill drag race sprint which is really Valverde's specialty.


More impressive might have been Hushvold's second. All the other field sprinters were long washed away from the front.

Valverde might be regretting sitting up to celebrate so early. He had a debatable gap as it was, if he'd pushed it to the line and opened up a more definitive gap he would have taken the leaders jersey.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

Valverde might be regretting sitting up to celebrate so early. He had a debatable gap as it was, if he'd pushed it to the line and opened up a more definitive gap he would have taken the leaders jersey.[/QUOTE]

oh well, he'll probably win the tour this year, given the return to form he's showing.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Even more impressive so to speak was Cadel and Leipheimer in 5th and 6th and very close indeed. Of course we know they can't really sprint too.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

Dwayne Barry said:


> More impressive might have been Hushvold's second. All the other field sprinters were long washed away from the front.
> 
> Valverde might be regretting sitting up to celebrate so early. He had a debatable gap as it was, if he'd pushed it to the line and opened up a more definitive gap he would have taken the leaders jersey.


Absolutely correct on both parts. Hushovd is not half bad at climbing, considering his size. It also goes to show how dominate Valverde can be if he stays healthy and "trains" right. The sprint was pretty much a no contest.


----------



## bikemanMD (Mar 20, 2006)

Whats up with the blow-hard british TV announcer on the EuroSport audio feed. I'm watching the danish tv feed with the english eurosport audio, and this guy is a complete idiot. Keeps interrupting Sean Kelly, asks lots of really stupid questions, and sounds like one of those classic English aristocrat guys who breaths and laughs too much when he talks. I guess I can't ask for too much when its all free.


----------



## Patti (May 20, 2008)

bikemanMD said:


> Whats up with the blow-hard british TV announcer on the EuroSport audio feed. I'm watching the danish tv feed with the english eurosport audio, and this guy is a complete idiot. Keeps interrupting Sean Kelly, asks lots of really stupid questions, and sounds like one of those classic English aristocrat guys who breaths and laughs too much when he talks. I guess I can't ask for too much when its all free.


I got up late and just got the streams running. I'm trying to figure out who that guy is too.


----------



## Patti (May 20, 2008)

Gosh that guy is bad! I wanted to gag him at the end of the race! LOL!


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

His name is Dave Duffield. Possibly the worst announcer in cycling history. You can't image sitting thru an intire 3 week tour with that guy....every day he talks about how good or bad the creme brulee was he ate the night before.

Great ride by George today!


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

bigpinkt said:


> His name is Dave Duffield. Possibly the worst announcer in cycling history. You can't image sitting thru an intire 3 week tour with that guy....every day he talks about how good or bad the creme brulee was he ate the night before.
> 
> Great ride by George today!


Yesterday when I logged in, he was talking about the vintage wines from the particular region they were in. All I could think was, classic Duffield. He is absolutely awful. He's been doing it for years but appears to know almost nothing about cycling and far more interested in talking about food and drink, and god knows what else.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

bigpinkt said:


> His name is Dave Duffield.


I would agree that Duffield can get a tad tedious at times but I would also add that even with video to accompany the Eurosport audio feed, I have at times been listening to Sean Kelly comment on something only to be left wondering what the heck he was talking about. I think Eurosport pairs Duffield and Kelly in order that Duffield can 'translate' what Sean Kelly says as well as bring Sean back into the fold when he gets off on one of his tangents! From an American perspective, I kind of think Sean Kelly is cyclings version of John Madden - a former NFL Coach turned television comentator - who is noted for non-sensical ramblings.


----------



## bigpinkt (Jul 20, 2006)

ms6073 said:


> I would agree that Duffield can get a tad tedious at times but I would also add that even with video to accompany the Eurosport audio feed, I have at times been listening to Sean Kelly comment on something only to be left wondering what the heck he was talking about. I think Eurosport pairs Duffield and Kelly in order that Duffield can 'translate' what Sean Kelly says as well as bring Sean back into the fold when he gets off on one of his tangents! From an American perspective, I kind of think Sean Kelly is cyclings version of John Madden - a former NFL Coach turned television comentator - who is noted for non-sensical ramblings.


It is hard for me to say anything bad about Kelly, he is a cycling GOD. I find it hard not to laugh when says "da break dis dow down do drity seconds" he sounds like Crackhead Bob. 

Everytime Duffield says "pushbike" I cring


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

I've ridden with Stephen Roche a couple of times. His accent can be so thick that he sounds like Brad Pitt's character from the movie "Snatch". Strangely, Brad's accent was much easier to understand after the first of those rides. lol


----------



## Patti (May 20, 2008)

bigpinkt said:


> It is hard for me to say anything bad about Kelly, he is a cycling GOD. I find it hard not to laugh when says "da break dis dow down do drity seconds" he sounds like Crackhead Bob.
> 
> Everytime Duffield says "pushbike" I cring


I agree about Kelly. I know a lot of people don't like his commentating, but I think he's great. He does get off a bit, but that's part of his charm as far as I'm concerned. 

On the other hand, so far I'm not at all impressed with Duffield. Like Dwayne Barry said, he comes accross as being someone who knows nothing about cycling.

Not to change the subject (since the race was the original subject) nice suprise win by Big George H.  

Patti


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

While not a major improvement, I would think David Harmon and Sean Kelly would make for a better commentating team. Just imagine the commentary if Eurosport were to team up Harmon, Kelly, and Bob Roll from Versus? The US audience would not understand a thing Kelly said and the European audience would be equally confused at Rolls meanderings!


----------

